# Help!! Amp/Sub Issues



## brad.wilson1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am going from an Onkyo 707 receiver to a Behringer EP2500 using a RCA to XLR cable. The EP2500 is going to a CraigSub SS18.2P via 12 gauge speaker wire. The sub itself does not receive any signal at all when all components are on.

I have confirmed that the sub out on the Onkyo is working (tested it with a MFW-15 sub). 

The EP2500, when in bridged mode, continually has the Clip light on. I have flipped the 6 and 7 switches to the right along with the 1 switch. The RCA to XLR cable is plugged into Input 1 on the EP.

Is my issue with the cable or possibly the amp? How do I test the cable?

Oh yeah...if I'm missing any information that will help PLEASE let me know.

UPDATE: I have a BFD 1124 to use as well. I tried plugging the RCA- XLR cable into the BFD 1124 to see if there was any input (pressed and held the input/output button until it was flashing) and there was no activity. I have my Onkyo LFE set to 0. Volume was turned up to -7.5dB at one point with the same unsuccessful result.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Assuming you have the BFD’s input set for -10 dBu - since you've confirmed that the subwoofer option is enabled in the receiver, then the cable is bad. I’d suggest just using a RCA to 1/4” TS cable.

Of course that doesn’t address the clip light issue on the amp, but one thing at a time...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brad.wilson1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, I forgot to put that in the update. The BFD is set to -10dB. Should I attempt to make a RCA to 1/4" cable just for testing purposes? Will I notice any performance differences between the RCA to XLR vs RCA to 1/4"?


In regards to the clip light issue, from what I have read on some forums, it stays on until a signal is received from the source. After finding this it makes even more sense that I am having issues with getting signal from my receiver to the BFD/amp.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Brad,

There’s no technical advantage to using an XLR connector. RCA to 1/4” is merely a simpler way to get an unbalanced connection, as both have only tip (+) and sleeve (-) connections.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brad.wilson1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wayne,

Understood, thank you. I truly appreciate the help. I have ordered the new cable and it should arrive tomorrow. I have read a few things that state the signal from the receiver may not be strong enough for the pro audio equipment to use effectively. Now this does make sense but I should still be seeing a small blip of signal on the BFD even if it is underpowered correct?

Thank you,

Brad


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Brad,

The BFD’s -10 dBu setting is a consumer-level setting, so you should be seeing a healthy level on the meter with the switch in that position if you run the receiver’s volume level up to its normal setting. If you’re clipping the meters in -10, then switch to +4. The meter level will go way down, but that’s not a problem.

You can find in my signature a comprehensive article on gain structure when interfacing pro gear with a consumer front end. You might check out at least Part 7, which has an easy process you can perform to see if your AVR puts out enough voltage to drive your amp.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brad.wilson1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wayne,

Just thought I would let you know that I couldn't wait for the new cable to arrive so I made one last night and everything works like a charm. :T I do have a new one arriving today so it will replace the one I made but I was incredibly happy it was just the cable not one of the components.

The articles in your signature are incredibly helpful, thank you for the great resource. It is now time to do some EQ work!



Brad


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Glad to see it worked out, Brad. :T And thanks for the kind words! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

